# Piccino: first questions



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

So I did get a chance to pull a first shot this morning before running off to work, but it wasn't a particularly careful effort - 19g dose but I didn't weigh the output. It came through rather quickly but that's something I will work on this weekend. The pump is incredibly quiet compared to the Gaggia!

I've never owned a DB machine before so have a couple of questions:

- I have the machine attached to a Wemo that switches it on about half an hour before I'll want to use it in the morning. Is it important to keep a substantial amount of water in the tank so it can fill the boiler when it first comes on? (I don't steam very much but as far as I can tell there's no way of switching off the steam boiler on the Piccino.) The manual doesn't specify if there's a minimum fill level, but presumably there's some sort of warning if the tank is too low?

- Is there an easy way of getting the water tank out to empty/clean it? I didn't want to break anything this morning but it seemed fairly firmly attached in place.

Thanks for any help! As ever with upgrades, it feels like I'm starting almost from scratch with my technique.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

Steam boiler only takes a little water to top up so doesn't need a lot in tank.

There is a warning buzzer to signal low water, but by that time its nearly empty. If you have a fiter in the tank, the outlet level may be higher than the level sensors so warning buzzer may not sound before water stops flowing, easy enough to test i suppose.

I dont take the tank out to fill, just use a jug. Tank lifts off if you do want to remove it, its probably just a little tight.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

An audio alarm for the low water level is triggered (if I remember rightly) by a switch controlled by the weight of the reservoir.

The water tank just lifts out but as it's feeding the machine through the base outlet there is some resistance caused by the need to make a watertight seal. Again I'm digging in my memory bank.

Ian


----------



## cafestop (Mar 22, 2015)

Yup - it's quite a tight/snug fit, so you'll have to pull a bit to get it out. The switches at the base need to be watertight.

Access is awkward too (in terms of grabbing hold of the tank to pull). Just work/wobble it and it'll come.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

I think the sensor works by measuring electrical resistance between two pads set in the base of the tank. They make contact with two spring loaded pads in the base of the machine, so no extra seals to worry about.

Topping up with a jug is easier than lifting the tank out and reseating it again.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Keep us updated on those shots you're pulling on this, looks like a rather nice piece of kit!!!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

urpert said:


> .................... - *19g dose* ...............


I'd like you to let us know how that works out!

My experience, and anecdotally others on the forum, is that the Piccino favours slightly smaller doses.

I used to do 18g in my Gaggia but when I got the Piccino that didn't seem to work.... choking, "explosive decompression" and all sorts!

I am now using 16g and mainly getting it working OK - but even at this dose there is a clear impression of the shower screen holding screw in the top - after the shot.


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

16g is the max for my Piccino, slightly less is better some days! I gave it a good clean at the weekend an even though I've checked it all, it tends to overflow the basket slightly on a brew. Checked it again and it now likes about 15.7g a shot. Time to play grind master again!

I never take the tank out to fill it up.

the steam wand lets me make"frothy coffee" very easily, my guests enjoy it - I think they drink it because they don't really like coffee. Lots of milk with a shot of coffee - give me Espresso!


----------



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

Interesting - I'm using an 18g VST basket which I suppose might be a different shape?


----------



## Foz (Jan 19, 2013)

I remember reading somewhere that the Fracino basket is rated at 14g, so 16g is probably at the upper limit. I use a 17g La Marzocco basket and prefer this to the Fracino.


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

14g - haven't seen that before but certainly 16g is the upper limit and sometimes it's too much. When I get home I'm going to try a touch less, working my way back to 14g


----------



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

A bit more quick experimentation this morning. I agree that even 18g is pushing it a bit - getting quite slow running shots (40-50 s for 34g), and what's coming out seems colder than I would expect. It still tastes as good as one of the better shots from the Gaggia though. Do I need to temperature surf?


----------



## Foz (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi urpert, 18g is fine in the VST basket but you do need to step back on the grind, adjust the the grind so that you get 34g in 25 to 30 seconds and see if this tastes better to you. The temperature stat on the Piccino brew boiler in 90 degrees+/- 2 degrees C, temperature surfing may make a difference. Having said that I have not been able to make the slightest bit of difference with my machine, perhaps I am not fussy enough. I do make sure that I pre-warm my cup with boiling water (or steam) as I also find the coffee a bit cooler than I would like.


----------



## Bruce Boogie (Dec 1, 2014)

I always heat cups (and the measuring glass) and the steam wand is great for Espresso cups.

So you're running a VST basket in the Piccino PF. I wouldn't mind slightly more rather than slightly less grind for my brew. Does any VST basket fit?.

my best brews are always around 25 secs for a double basket.

Theres a lot of fine tuning and when you only make a few a day it can take some time.

hVe a good weekend everyone.


----------



## Foz (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Bruce

I purchased my 17g Marzocco Strada basket from Coffee Hit, it is ridged, fits great and works with 16 to 18g without any problems. The VST 18g baskets are the same size but they quote the maximum capacity, these also fit but are more expensive and ridgless (easier to take out to weigh coffee directly into the basket but fall out when knocking out the puck). I do remember comments about not being able to fit the bigger (20g+ baskets).


----------



## urpert (Mar 22, 2012)

For the record, the 18g VST fits fine.


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Foz,

the 17g basket will do 17 - 19. The LM baskets weight measurement is the smallest amount, VST give the middle amount.


----------



## Foz (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks, I did try find this info from the net before posting but could not find definitive specification, I therefore went with second hand info from a previous poster. Probably depends on the beans and grind and so should be treated as a guide.


----------

